# Space based anime



## InuYasha (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm trying to recall something that was on adult swim awhile ago,it had a young boy as capt. of a space ship and he travels around with all girls and a horny robot named MD? i'm sure someone knows what i'm referring to,I just can't think of the name off the top of my head...


----------



## Youkai (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't know about any horny robot but except for this maybe Vandread could fit ...

are you searching for a "normal" series or a hentai ? (sorry if this question is Stupid, I don't know this "adult swim")


----------



## kupo3000 (Oct 30, 2013)

It's probably Tenchi Muyo! GXP
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tenchi_Muyo!_GXP


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 30, 2013)

InuYasha said:


> I'm trying to recall something that was on adult swim awhile ago,it had a young boy as capt. of a space ship and he travels around with all girls and a horny robot named MD? i'm sure someone knows what i'm referring to,I just can't think of the name off the top of my head...


 
was it Vandread.
at least it sound alot like it. well there was no horny robot


----------



## InuYasha (Oct 30, 2013)

kupo3000 said:


> It's probably Tenchi Muyo! GXP
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tenchi_Muyo!_GXP


 
Yeah thats the one, thanks...


----------



## Ericthegreat (Oct 30, 2013)

Watch the original tenchi muyo as well :


----------



## InuYasha (Oct 30, 2013)

Ericthegreat said:


> Watch the original tenchi muyo as well :


 
As long as there dubbed in english i'd give it a go I don't like subs,so which one is first if it's dubbed? I seen like 4 or 5 different ones...


----------



## RedCoreZero (Oct 30, 2013)

Now watch Space Ghost Coast to Coast


----------



## Ericthegreat (Oct 31, 2013)

InuYasha said:


> As long as there dubbed in english i'd give it a go I don't like subs,so which one is first if it's dubbed? I seen like 4 or 5 different ones...


Seems it was Tenchi Universe, then tenchi in tokyo.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tenchi_Muyo!
Didnt know there was a 6 ep ova series before the anime tho.


----------

